# Help me on my 6 months GSD male early growth :(



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hello Friends,
My 6 months GSD male reached 25 inches(65 cm) His weight is normal. When i checked yesterday. I measured from shoulders to feet. Based on standard guide. Basically a 6 months GSD male pup should weight 24-26KG and height 46 cm(18 inches). He reached 65 cm too early. I am worried now. Is he going to get some more height in next few months? 

DOB: 25/12/2018
Gender: Male
Name: Aadhi
Weight: 25kg ( 55 lbs )
Height 65 cm(25 inches)

Feeding: 3 times a day
Morning and night RoyalCanin Maxi Junior
Lunch: Chicken (,Carrot/Beetroot -small piece)


----------



## Custom Billet (Mar 10, 2018)

Don't look at charts. Every dog is different. Those charts are averages. Mine is 25" and 18 months old. She is perfect. Yours is too. He is going to be a big boy! It is just his genetics.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I am just curious as to how his overall appearance is. That weight is awful low for a dog that height.


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi My Friend,

I took this when he is 5.5 months old(20 days before). I will share his recent pics soon.


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the answer my friend


----------



## elf5 (Mar 31, 2019)

Nice looking pup


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Secret: Height is mostly a genetically determined thing. He's going to get as big as his genetics determine he's going to get.

That said, you can usually get a pretty good idea of what your GSD will look like as an adult based on the parents. However big they are, is often about how big yours will be. Just like people, dogs take after the parents, and sometimes dogs are more like one parent than the other.

For example, our dog's mother was 95 lbs with shorter, sleeker fur, and a tall frame. The father was 135 lbs with thicker, fluffier fur, and also a tall frame. Our dog is 93 lbs, lean, and looks exactly like his mother. His brother, though we only saw him as a tiny pup, was clearly going to take after the father given that he was physically larger and had fluffier fur.



Now, I said it's mostly genetic. There's a hormonal component as well. Dogs that are neutered young tend to grow taller. Their bones are longer and less dense, sometimes resulting in joint problems later in life. Dogs that are not neutered remain at the size they're meant to be, and their bones tend to be shorter, thicker, and more dense. The result is a stockier frame.


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Thanks for the information  His today's pic


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi Friend,
If possible could you please share your Pets recent pics and the one when he was pup. Based on the DP it looks similar to mine. Just a curiosity to image how my pup look when he become adult.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Just my opinion, but your pup is painfully thin. Maybe it is just me but in the pictures he seems to be favoring his right front leg, pano perhaps? How much are you feeding him? How is his appetite?


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

He’s definitely very leggy, maybe a little on the thin side like mentioned. Are you worried about him growing too large? Is there dog size Restrictions where you live, or is it just about him being so large? If it’s him being so large/tall it’s nothing to worry about, just genetics. I’ve met some big boys like him and they’re perfectly fine.
I’m asking about the restrictions as I have some. I purposely asked for the smallest pup of the litter because my landlord currently doesn’t want dogs over the size of 60lbs due to irresponsible dog owners letting their Danes run rampant lol ?
But whatever the issue is he’s a cutie, maybe try to put a little more weight on him though and see how it goes. I wish you guys the best of luck with that!


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi My Friend,

He is not a fast eater. But very active and playful 24/7 and extremely leash pulling some times. His father is tall and athletic physic and mother is teddy bear kind of girl. When we see him directly he looks normal with an ideal tuck. As he reached 25 inches with 59 lbs he looks thinner. 

DOB: 25/12/2018
Gender: Male
Name: Aadhi
Weight: 26kg ( 59 lbs )
Height 65 cm(25 inches)

Feeding: 3 times a day
Morning Milk and Royal canin (seperately)
Night RoyalCanin Maxi Junior
Lunch: Chicken (,Carrot/Beetroot -small piece)

I am sharing his father(stock coat) and Mother(blanket back bushy tail - She was pregnant at that click)
Sorry for the fuzzy pic


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Not at all worrying about the big size. Happy to have a big boy


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

*adding father and mother pics*


















Sorry not able to upload in normal way


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He's very leggy. Is he neutered?

He sire looks HUGE! Your dog will be what he will be. As stated above, it's all genetics. My dog is 25.5". He grew up until about 10 months. But they all grow differently. His growth should slow down now but he will still grow. 

I assume your concern is you want him to stay within standard? Another thing to think about - are you measuring correctly? If you are doing it by yourself then I'm willing to bet the measurement is off. It's hard to get them to stand and mark the wall at the same time


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi my Friend,
Not Neutered and no plan to Neuter in future. Let him grow as big as he(genetic) wish. I was worried about one thing. As per standard guide he should be 18 inches. he is 25 inch now. I thought early growth is not good. But your valuable comments made me clear. I marked when he was standing near wall and measured from there. I did many times. Same results 25 inches. Cant take measuring tape near to him. He is still biting everything (our hand, dress, floor mat, brush,) not even biting. he destroys things  we accept him what ever he does. Just a 6 month(6 year) boy.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

At maximum standard, he would be about 26" (66cm) at the withers. I think I started panicking about this age with my male.  And he's within standard at 25.5" (65 cm). Yours may be taller than standard when done growing. His sire has long legs and is big so he may just follow that. 

Do NOT accept that he destroys things!! Teach him manners and obedience!


----------



## Tzhamil_tn74 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi My friend,

Is my puppy Long coat? or sleek coat with no undercoat? he doesn't have any bushy hair on his body. But his hair length is more than my index finger. He has heaps of feathers around his ears. too confusing  His father is tight stock coat and mother is double long coat(plushy)


----------



## Gãûråv (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't worry brother give him a proper diet and take care of him . german shepherds grows tallers more and any other breed.your one is double( medium coat) .and german shepherd is the most shedding breed .his coat will change 3-4 times in a year according to weather at that time comb his hair daily and properly or elese your home will fill with hairs. I am too a proud German Shepherd owner my dogs name is Bolt ⚡ he is 8 months old now but he looks like an adult. Earlier i had a lebrador too but he died due to not proper medical facilities.he was 5 years old and his name was hunter his height was short but coat and body was awesome.people use to praise him and even my german( Bolt) .we are vegitarians and our German Shepherd too we give him 4 times diet ( milk, 3-4 chappatis, and pedigree mixed with it . Even i have given him all supliments and vitamins what doctor suggested. Im sharing pics of my bolt and my ex(lebrador too)


----------



## Gãûråv (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Gãûråv (Mar 16, 2021)

This is my bolt and hunter (ex)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Tzhamil_tn74 said:


> Hello Friends,
> My 6 months GSD male reached 25 inches(65 cm) His weight is normal. When i checked yesterday. I measured from shoulders to feet. Based on standard guide. Basically a 6 months GSD male pup should weight 24-26KG and height 46 cm(18 inches). He reached 65 cm too early. I am worried now. Is he going to get some more height in next few months?
> 
> DOB: 25/12/2018
> ...


Year+ old thread, I wonder where the OP's dog ended up, the sire was very leggy so no wonder his dog was tall. 

My youngest dog was 25" and 70 pounds at 6 months ....he's now about 28.5" and 105-110 pounds at 16 months (haven't weighed him in a few months) 

Every dog is different. Most will have a growth spurt at 5-7 months and then some will stall. To the OP or others concerned, I'd say relax, he'll stop wherever he stops naturally.


----------

